# Latest project



## larry C (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning y'all, here's the latest project, using Tom Lohman's glue up jig and SegPro software.....there are 1551 pieces in this one. 7 species of wood, and about 45 hours or so of time and patience.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

Amazing. My hat's off to your patience and attention to detail to make something this complex.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

I can't imagine making something like that. Amazing job, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

That is just too cool Larry! Great work man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow!! Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jan 29, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> I can't imagine making something like that. Amazing job, well done.



DITTO!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2020)

Now THAT is a work of art! Stunning to say the least! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 29, 2020)

Someday, when I grow up!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


>

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow Larry! That looks awesome and well done. I can’t believe the time those take.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 29, 2020)

All I had to do was hit agree with all the above comments. Now to pick my chin up off the floor...…...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick (Jan 29, 2020)

Even if I had the patience to glue all of the pieces together, I would be petrified to start spinning it and even more nervous to touch a tool to it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## larry C (Jan 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Even if I had the patience to glue all of the pieces together, I would be petrified to start spinning it and even more nervous to touch a tool to it.


 
That can be a problem! The one good thing about it, is that it doesn't take very long for them to come from apart if you get a catch, usually much less that a second. And there will be
a lot of frag all over the shop....I use the smallest, least aggressive carbide tool that I have....there is a definite pucker factor when you first start turning them.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

I tried turning a basket-weave segmented bowl once. ... once...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## larry C (Jan 29, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I tried turning a basket-weave segmented bowl once. ... once...
> View attachment 178603



Well, hang in there brother....try it again.....no gut, no glory!


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 29, 2020)

Blows me away.


----------



## Mlyle (Jan 30, 2020)

Beautiful!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jan 31, 2020)

so did you build the maple table your piece sits upon?


----------



## larry C (Jan 31, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> so did you build the maple table your piece sits upon?



Yes, I built that and a couple of similar design in oak about 15 or 16 years ago. The top is curly hard maple, and the legs are ebony, as are the keys in the top, the legs
come through the top and are also keyed in place....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 31, 2020)

Meticuless attention to detail 
You got incredible talent . What an awsome treasure

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 1, 2020)

Impressed!!! is an inadequate term, more like agog!
That's really beautiful--can't envision doing something like that; too much ADD in me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

